
Parental Leave in Tech: a crowdsourced spreadsheet - aaronharnly
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1GKWqhc3FVtSVKRZNBxyfwZ_QrB1f-i1T0-yBJ6X_YHM/edit#gid=0?
======
laurex
Thanks for putting this together. Score for transparency!

